# Shelby Stainless Tank bike...



## Classicriders (Apr 27, 2009)

Picked this up the other day.  From original owner and all original.
Has Shock-Ease springer fork, super rare stainless steel tank, and Delta headlight.  Tank has never had batteries in it, but the factory holes for the horn button and light switch are there.  
It is my understanding that this is a 1939 bicycle as that was the first year for the Shock-Ease fork and last year for this style tank.  Headbadge is Hiawatha.
PM me if seriously interested.

C.R.


----------



## JRE (Apr 27, 2009)

Awsome bike. E-mail me I'm very interested in it.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

its on epay for 400 plus shipping.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 28, 2009)

Opening bid...gonna go much higher...


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, this bike even made "cool ebay bike of the week" on nostalgic.net.  What an honor!  http://www.nostalgic.net/


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2009)

ya nice, but the values  are dropping. recession?


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 29, 2009)

Which is why it has an opening bid of only $400 with no reserve.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2009)

i agree the price is very fair.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, forgot how long I have had this bike...here is what she looks like today...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/8421493967/in/set-72157632852060112


----------

